# How I change the carrier text image [miui]



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

So I was playing around with MIUI control and noticed if you use an image rather than text I get the Google logo.

Is there a way to change that picture? If there is what is the requirements in terms of size?? I would really like to make something on my own.

Thanks guys!


----------

